# Greetings From New York!!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I would love to see pix of your horses. They sound beautiful.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! We're glad to have you. Hope you have as much fun here as we do! :wink:


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for telling me about this neat website. ) Ive been going to another horse forum from time to time..now i think its time to check out this cool place. Thanks again for telling me about this one.

)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF and glad you are back in the saddle after your surgery


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome! I agree with smrobs! Show us your pictures, your horses sound beautiful!

Have fun posting!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey wewlcome to da forum
 ,nieghs and whinnys Outlaw, Champ, and Zoe. Champ and Outlaw are my horses and im zoe so ya don`t get confused. lol


----------

